# Radio Receiver Type 1250-A



## Whitehelmet (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello All,
I am looking for any information on the radio receiver type 1250-A. I have one without a case and I'm looking to restore it. It seems to be quite an unknown receiver in the radio amateur world, but covers all HF bands. I think it may be Marconi, but not sure.

Many thanks in advance,
Regards,
Martin
M0MGA
A member of VMARS


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Elektromekano M1250 ?


----------



## Whitehelmet (Nov 22, 2016)

It's not Electromekano M1250, which is one of these http://www.qsl.net/yo4hfu/Elektro_M1250.html
Thanks for coming back though.
Martin


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm presuming you Googled it. I got a lot of stuff about a military uhf radio but only some of the numbers matched.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

There is an Eddystone type 1250. Have a look at the link below. Many different models - maybe yours is shown.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=e...X&ved=0ahUKEwjb15DD3L7QAhULLcAKHTPdBLcQsAQIKA

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

can you post a picture of your receiver?


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I see Whitehelmet has not come back to close this thread off. This was solved by the ROA whom he also approached. It was the model number of the Marconi TV5 from the 1940's and was thought to have been used on trawlers.
http://jproc.ca/britishmarconi/tv05.html


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

(Thumb)


----------

